# Sweeper leaving dirt line



## apik1

Hello, I work for the City of Tonawanda in NY, and just recently given the job or running the city's street sweeper. The sweeper is a 96 Elgin Pelican with 2 gutter brushes, and a large main broom under neath. The problem I am having is, I am leaving a thin dirt line from either the right side gutter brush or from the main broom on the right side. The line is about 18" from the curb. What could be causing this? speed? down pressure? the brooms are all new and in good shape. I need some input.

Thanks

Eric


----------



## Diagonal Brace

*Streaker*

Check your broom patterns as per the operators manual. Make sure your getting proper overlap of the gutter brooms over the main broom. Also check gap between dirt shoe and main broom. Should be close enought to not let material pass in between. Can be very frustrating to sort this out but try having someone else operate machine so you can inspect exactly where dirt is getting by.

Good Luck


----------



## rsweeper

your problem is most likely that you need to replace the rubber between your drag shoe and its mounting plate


----------



## northernsweeper

Could be many things. If your city has a mechanic who works on the machine, just tell him. If its on you, then as said already, check the pattern on the curb broom first. Adjust it if needed. Make sure the dirt shoe on that side is up close to the main broom. If not,loosen the bracket collar, tap the shoe in, as well as the collar and retighten. If your still having the problem, check the squareness of the conveyor. It should be the same distance from the sweeper sidewall to the conveyor frame on both sides. If thats all good and still no change, you could have a frozen upper bearing on either of the lift arms. There could also be a bent upper conveyor bracket. These get bent, from backing the dirt shoes into something solid, such as r.r. tracks, curbs etc. You may also want to check that the main broom is centered on the core. Hope this helps.


----------

